# Stomach flu...



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,Iï¿½ve been completely wiped out for almost two weeks. I got stomach flu and I got it bad...I got dehydrated and was pretty ill. Well, now Iï¿½m better and back on my feet.







When you get a cold or flu do you get much worse now than before you got FM or CFS? My immune system has always been fragile, but when I get ill now, I get soo sick. And it takes long time to recover. Any comments?/Mio


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Sorry you have been having such a difficult time. I've been like that for the last 10 years or so, I catch everything that goes around, my husband almost never does. I can't have a simple cold, I have to develope an infection of something and drag it out for weeks. Three years ago when I got a cold I was down & out for 2 months. Its one of the things I hate most about being chronically sick, one year I had pneumonia 4 times, the same year I had chicken pox, my teeth abscessed, my ears got infected, it was also the year I was diagnosed with FM etc, that was my worst year and the first year of my marriage. I call it the year of Hell







. Now flu & pneumonia shots make the years easier to survive, if they would only come up with a shot for the common cold life would be sweet







PS Glad to hear you are feeling much betterLori


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mio, glad to hear that you are starting to feel better. Two weeks is a long time to have the stomach flu. Yes, I have to agree that since having fm I find that it takes longer for me to recuperate from flus and colds. I'm actually to the point where I don't want to be near anyone who is sick. Which is impossible to do. I tend to wash my hands a lot and (which my husband says I must be bordering on OC). I don't think I'm that bad, but I am very careful. The last cold I had lasted 4 weeks and it just bagged me. I did nothing. I feel the fm has definitely affected my immune system and that in turn makes it hard for us fight these bugs. I remember someone saying that our bodies have constant infection/inflammation. There must be something going around with stomach flu. My sister-in-law just finished having it and my brother has it now. Theirs was more the 24 hr variety. I remember watching this doctor on t.v. who said that the 24 hr stomach flu in most cases was not the flu, but food poisoning. I don't think it is in your case since you've had it for 2 weeks. Have you seen your doctor about it? Here's to better days ahead.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

my wife just dont understand why i freak out so much when i catch a cold or flu.glad your better!


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi Mio!Yes, I do feel that FMS/CFS makes my colds worse. I was in and out of the hospital from 93-95 until my tonsils were removed. Naturally this made things worse. I went from frequent colds (tonsilitis) to frequent bouts of what I call "intestinal flu". It starts off w/ severe headaches, body aches, intestinal cramping, dry eyes, then stopped up nose, nosebleeds, coughing, sneezing, runny nose, sorethroat and fever. I go through each and every stage and it drags on and on. I dread colds! Glad to hear your feeling better!Joey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mio,Hope your feeling better by now. Stomach flu's are awful.Take care.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,thanx for your response! I can see that Iï¿½m not alone! Iï¿½m much better now, I have talked to my doc about it and she said that I got a nasty one. And because I got dehydrated and have a weak stomach it takes a long time to recover. Now I just tired and it feels like someone have jumped on my stomach.LorAnn: Whew, that was a tough year! Do you think your shots have helped you much?Weener:I wash my hands all the time too...I know itï¿½s hard to avoid viruses, but I donï¿½t like to be around people who are sick. Everytime I am, I catch a cold or flu. squrts:Itï¿½s difficult to explain this to people who rarely is sick...I guess they think itï¿½s a case of hypocondria! I think my husband understand how it is, have you talked to your wife about it?Joey: Did it get worse when you removed your tonsils? I know the feeling when it never gets better, itï¿½s just one symptom replacing another...Feisty: Thanx! Glad to see you back!/Mio


----------

